# Hatchling identification help.



## jenjen (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all. I bought four hatchling "water dragons" yesterday. But I don't think they are water dragons! The guy I bought them off has them on license as water dragons, but I think he might have done something dodgy. I hatched a clutch of water dragons a few years ago from my breeding pair (that I no longer have) and I am sure they were bigger, and looked a little different. The new babies are 2 days old, and are 3cm snout to vent, 8cm including tail. Their temperement is different to my water dragons hatchy's too. They are much more inquisitive, bold, active and hungry! Both pics included are of the same hatchy. Their mouths are bright yellow inside. They look a little like my juvenile Jacky dragon. What are all your thoughts? How big should a 2 day old EWD hatchy be?


----------



## Luke_G (Jan 26, 2010)

They most definatly look like hatchy jacky dragons imo.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes they do look like Jackys not Water Dragons.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sure look like Jacky's. Watch you dont get impaction with the blue sand (even if calcium sand it still clumps and can cause problems).


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2010)

That is so not a EWD. You've been robbed! They're cute little blighters anyhow.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks all for the help. I was sus on the guy from the start, but I got the lot for really cheap, and I love them anyway. They are just so darn cute!!! If he had have been straight with me from the start, I would have still bought them. I was after more jackies anyway. Only problem is my reptile licence now says that I own four water dragons!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 26, 2010)

Contact the ppl who issue the reptile licenses and maintain them and explain the situation i think they could help u out.


----------

